#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  29 gb English Education DVD's

## djkelaj

```

http://rapidshare.com/users/WEC7P9
```


login pass and UNRAR pass is  





*uploaded by kingdwarf_djkelaj*




list is




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/275646417/list.txt
```


See More: 29 gb English Education DVD's

----------


## djkelaj

LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edi  tion.DVD-ROM.iso




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/288633681/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.001.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288624411/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.002.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288621891/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.003.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288645733/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.004.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288637381/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.005.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288614382/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.006.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288634535/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.007.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288638114/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.008.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288630747/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.009.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288644082/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.010.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288639960/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.011.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288646409/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.012.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288626072/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.013.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288620467/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.014.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288622578/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.015.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288643323/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.016.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288639402/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.017.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288641001/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.018.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288629757/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.019.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288618069/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.020.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288618985/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.021.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288644437/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.022.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288619795/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.023.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288646895/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.024.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288647786/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.025.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288616514/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.026.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288636989/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.027.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288648265/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.028.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288623493/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.029.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288642676/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.030.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288642248/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.031.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288633056/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.032.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288638209/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.033.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288622415/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.034.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288621022/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.035.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288620603/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.036.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288627324/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.037.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288644120/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.038.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288639205/LONGMAN.Dictionary.of.Contemporary.English.5th.Edition.DVD-ROM.iso.039.html
```





```

Learning English Step 1, 2, 3

http://rapidshare.com/files/288629228/cd1.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288644099/cd1.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288618834/cd1.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288626741/cd1.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288631668/cd1.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288654466/cd1.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288641363/cd1.part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288629577/cd2.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288644491/cd2.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288643049/cd2.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288640580/cd2.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288655794/cd2.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288651249/cd2.part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288646319/cd2.part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288648708/cd2.part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288615375/cd2.part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288634224/cd3.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288644209/cd3.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288623502/cd3.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288635205/cd3.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288629104/cd3.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288626114/cd3.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288613857/cd3.part07.rar.html
```






```

Cambridge Grammar of English Paperback with CD ROM: A Comprehensive Guide


http://www.netload.in/dateiMv4DOYtRpA/CGE.part1.rar.htm
http://www.netload.in/dateiCHCRARBwGI/CGE.part2.rar.htm
http://www.netload.in/dateioYpqCQJ5tb/CGE.part3.rar.htm
http://www.netload.in/dateiyPq0WNbBTD/CGE.part4.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697668/CGE.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288696260/CGE.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288698740/CGE.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288699022/CGE.part4.rar.html
```





```

Oxford Platinum (2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/288664633/OxfordPlatinum.part1.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/288662763/OxfordPlatinum.part2.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/288664624/OxfordPlatinum.part3.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/288663107/OxfordPlatinum.part4.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/288663616/OxfordPlatinum.part5.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/288664900/OxfordPlatinum.part6.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/288663294/OxfordPlatinum.part7.rar.htm
```






```
American English File 3 Multi-ROM


http://rapidshare.com/files/288680540/American_English_File-Multi_ROM.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288670716/American_English_File-Multi_ROM.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288669823/American_English_File-Multi_ROM.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288671138/American_English_File-Multi_ROM.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288669577/American_English_File-Multi_ROM.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288665069/American_English_File-Multi_ROM.part6.rar.html
```






```

http://rapidshare.com/files/288665334/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288665220/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288664912/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288666178/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288664986/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288665258/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288665685/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288665308/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288665065/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288666625/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288665423/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part11.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288668327/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part12.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288664598/Headway.Intermediate.Video.part13.rar.html
```



[code]




```

Do You Speak American? 3 DVDRip Set (with subtitles) 

http://rapidshare.com/files/288677201/DYSA...part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684093/DYSA...part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288686469/DYSA...part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288685777/DYSA...part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684712/DYSA...part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684814/DYSA...part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288685859/DYSA...part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684493/DYSA...part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684174/DYSA...part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684519/DYSA...part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288687572/DYSA...part11.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684870/DYSA...part12.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288685200/DYSA...part13.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684079/DYSA...part14.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288685561/DYSA...part15.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288685922/DYSA...part16.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288685685/DYSA...part17.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288684584/DYSA...part18.rar.html
```





```

Pronunciation Power 2
Speaking & Listening and Pronunciation

http://rapidshare.com/files/288690662/Pronunciation_LACDMY.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288689792/Pronunciation_LACDMY.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288690291/Pronunciation_LACDMY.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288688904/Pronunciation_LACDMY.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288691035/Pronunciation_LACDMY.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288690515/Pronunciation_LACDMY.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288688232/Pronunciation_LACDMY.part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288690851/Pronunciation_LACDMY.part7.rar.html
```





```

Learn to Speak English Deluxe 10   

http://rapidshare.com/files/288699929/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288701820/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288700025/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288702816/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288703441/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288702022/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288693518/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288703619/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288689866/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288701415/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288703113/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part11.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288694089/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part12.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288702000/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part13.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288704638/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part14.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288702198/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part15.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288699287/Learn2_10_LACDMY.part16.rar.html
```






```

Learning English Vocabulary

http://rapidshare.com/files/288700400/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_1_HOME.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288692108/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_1_HOME.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697301/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_1_HOME.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288693931/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_1_HOME.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288695947/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_2_SHOPPING.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288694518/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_2_SHOPPING.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288703145/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_2_SHOPPING.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288696521/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_2_SHOPPING.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288694365/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_4_SCHOOLWORK.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288695844/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_4_SCHOOLWORK.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288693819/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_4_SCHOOLWORK.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697676/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_4_SCHOOLWORK.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288691237/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_5_LOCATION.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697768/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_5_LOCATION.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697356/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_5_LOCATION.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288691592/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_5_LOCATION.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288698322/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_6_COMPARISION.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288694487/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_6_COMPARISION.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697059/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_6_COMPARISION.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288694661/Learning_Vocabulay_CDROM_6_COMPARISION.part4.rar.html
```





```

Follow Me - BBC's Learning english VCDs

Book and MP3
http://rapidshare.com/files/288692656/FollowMeBBC-InterMediate.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288702873/FollowMeBBC-InterMediate.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288701278/FollowMeBBC-InterMediate.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288699907/FollowMeBBC-InterMediate.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288699083/FollowMeBBC-InterMediate.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697992/Follow_ME_BBC_-_Advanced.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288695036/Follow_ME_BBC_-_Advanced.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697494/Follow_ME_BBC_-_Advanced.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288694080/Follow_ME_BBC_-_Advanced.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288699014/Follow_ME_BBC_-_Advanced.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288695506/Follow_Me_BBC_-_Book__5CDs.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288696730/Follow_Me_BBC_-_Book__5CDs.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697061/Follow_Me_BBC_Elementry.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697835/Follow_Me_BBC_Elementry.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288696834/Follow_Me_BBC_Elementry.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288699283/Follow_Me_BBC_Elementry.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288699970/Follow_Me_BBC_Elementry.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288696718/Follow_ME_Beginner.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288697044/Follow_ME_Beginner.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288694672/Follow_ME_Beginner.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288698580/Follow_ME_Beginner.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/288699294/Follow_ME_Beginner.part5.rar.html
```






```

Longman Student CD-ROM 3.0 for the Computer Based TOEFL Test

http://rapidshare.com/files/288664195/Longman_TOEFL_Student.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/288660336/Longman_TOEFL_Student.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/288663264/Longman_TOEFL_Student.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/288657646/Longman_TOEFL_Student.part4.rar
```

----------


## procucil

Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!

----------


## placutan

Life is too short to be serious, laugh it up.

----------


## jaugusto

Could you please tell us how to join the html files?

Thank you,

----------


## whitesnake

bravoo... :Smile:

----------


## StephSte

Apparently you have learned about "Regional-1 DVDs" but have yet to learn that the queen is not a "Head of State". So much for "No Child Left Behind".

----------


## adrienndion

Thank you very much for the brilliant effort.Each part of the program was developed in close cooperation with the training of highly qualified specialists in English.

----------


## Nphung78

Oh, I see very interesting links but I can enter them even only one link... What problem, anyone can help me...???

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share other link....

----------


## Johann23

Would you upload other links, please? 
These ones aren't working now.

Thanks in advance.

----------

